
DebugCSS: highlight potentially malformed, invalid or questionable markup - LiveTheDream
https://github.com/yahoo/debugCSS
======
jaip
That's intelligent. CSS taking care of CSS.

This part was specially interesting:

/* These may not be "wrong", but let's bug you anyway. */

b:after, i:after, blink:after, marquee:after { background: green; content:
'Should you be using strong or em?'; }

------
lurchpop
Made a bookmarklet for it here: <http://steve.io/debugcss/>

------
raju
Here is another one - <http://www.red-root.com/sandbox/holmes/>

HN Discussion - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2489546>

------
mkopinsky
I was not aware that you could inject content with CSS. Cool.

------
Mizza
Any links to an example?

